# Dogs covered in snow



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So we just had a snow storm a couple of days ago, so it doesn't look like spring is coming anytime soon haha. I figured I'd make a thread where people can share pics of their dogs covered in snow.

I took Meeko to an empty school yard. Whenever there's fresh snow, his favorite thing to do is rub his face and body all over the snow... so here's the end result:
"What? Do I have snow on my face?"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are those tiny boots! Omg! That's adorable.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> Are those tiny boots! Omg! That's adorable.


Haha yeah tiny rubber boots called Pawz. He doesn't like playing in the snow otherwise


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg! What a CUTE picture  we got a ton of snow yesterday too, but I don't have a photo to contribute. Logan always dunks his face in the snow, but doesn't stay still enough, or out long enough to get a good picture. If i do happen to get a picture though, I'll come back and post it for sure.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Here, I took a couple phone pics when we went out for our walk. Got one really goofy one. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

That's an adorable picture!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball loves to roll in snow too! It doesn't show at all though, obviously.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Cute,after a pathetic winter last year I`m glad I got some snow this one,even if it was more than what I wanted.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> Here, I took a couple phone pics when we went out for our walk. Got one really goofy one.
> 
> View attachment 141330
> 
> ...


Lol cute! I guess he liked the taste of snow 

Meeko likes to make tunnels in snow with his nose haha.




gingerkid said:


> Snowball loves to roll in snow too! It doesn't show at all though, obviously.
> 
> Hahaha. Maybe a video next time lol!





Foresthund said:


> Cute,after a pathetic winter last year I`m glad I got some snow this one,even if it was more than what I wanted.


Raggy looks like he is enjoying the snow!



I really don't know what it is about snow that dogs seem to like so much lol. Meeko LOVES snow as long as he is wearing his little booties lol.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

- Stop taking pictures.... let's go






- COME ON!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger loves the snow










And a derpy pic lol


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Tried to post photos, but for some reason they're requiring a moderator approval for them....


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Koopa having a blast after last week's snowfall:










After eating some snow and getting a snow mustache 









Btw Meeko is just so cute!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

BostonBullMama said:


> View attachment 141618


I really like this photo but, LOL, wut?


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Covered in snow you say? Maya is the Queen of being covered in snow...she LOVES to play in the snow and root around smelling for mice or something....



IMG_0858a8 by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_7921a82 by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_7414a by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_5458a by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_1788a by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_0563a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------

